# Fuite WaterCooling PowerMac G5



## Valentin_Tr (5 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour, je me tourne vers vous car je viens d'avoir un PowerMac G5 (gratuitement) et il semblerait que le WaterCooling de celui-ci a coulé. 

On m'a donné ce Mac car il était inutilisable, je l'ai donc ouvert et j'ai remarqué que de l'oxydation était présent dans ce mac (grosse tâche de rouille au fond). J'ai aussi remarqué que ce mac n'avait plus de disque dur. 

J'ai branché le mac au secteur, je l'ai relié à mon écran je le démarre et là :

-Une lumière rouge à gauche et au milieu de la carte mère s'allume (elle reste allumée jusqu’à que j'éteigne mac) 

-Les ventillos font un bruit assez important 

-Sur l'écran j'ai le logo de l'application "Finder" sur mac qui s'affiche (le mac veut surement me dire que il n'y a pas de HDD ou d'OS)

-La led blanche au dessus du bouton power reste allumée (donc si j'ai bien compris pas de problème physique) 

Je me demande donc si je peux utiliser ce mac ou si il est bien "mort" et si je peux installer un nouveau HDD dans le mac et installer sur celui-ci Mac OS X 10.5 par exemple. 


Merci de votre aide


----------



## Invité (5 Décembre 2015)

Ce n'est pas un Mac que je connais.
En revanche j'ai le manuel qui détaille tous les aspects techniques dont les diodes.
Si tu es intéressé : MP


----------



## Anthony (5 Décembre 2015)

Valentin_Tr a dit:


> Bonjour, je me tourne vers vous car je viens d'avoir un PowerMac G5 (gratuitement) et il semblerait que le WaterCooling de celui-ci a coulé.
> 
> […]
> 
> Je me demande donc si je peux utiliser ce mac ou si il est bien "mort" et si je peux installer un nouveau HDD dans le mac et installer sur celui-ci Mac OS X 10.5 par exemple.



Pour avoir eu cette machine, et pour avoir eu ce problème, je peux te dire que c'est mort. C'était malheureusement un défaut connu de cette machine. Mais puisque tu l'as eu gratuitement, tu peux au moins la vider et la bidouiller pour en faire un banc ou un truc dans le genre


----------



## Valentin_Tr (5 Décembre 2015)

Anthony a dit:


> Pour avoir eu cette machine, et pour avoir eu ce problème, je peux te dire que c'est mort. C'était malheureusement un défaut connu de cette machine. Mais puisque tu l'as eu gratuitement, tu peux au moins la vider et la bidouiller pour en faire un banc ou un truc dans le genre


Ah mince moi qui avait encore de l'espoir ^^ Je vais comme même essayer mais bon je pense que ça va ne pas être très facile... Sinon j'essayerai d'en faire quelque chose de cool  Merci de ta réponse


----------



## KERRIA (31 Décembre 2015)

c'est un gros boulot de restaurer le circuit qui fuit
il y à eu un post très technique, sur ce sujet il y à quelques années à l'époque de ces machines sujettes aux fuites par un possesseur qui l'avait restauré
Personnellement j'en ai eu une qui n'à jamais eu de problèmes et qui tourne toujours !...
L'embêtant c'est que si cette fuite est trop ancienne la perte de liquide a provoqué de trop profondes oxydations

La bonne soirée


----------



## Valentin_Tr (2 Janvier 2016)

KERRIA a dit:


> c'est un gros boulot de restaurer le circuit qui fuit
> il y à eu un post très technique, sur ce sujet il y à quelques années à l'époque de ces machines sujettes aux fuites par un possesseur qui l'avait restauré
> Personnellement j'en ai eu une qui n'à jamais eu de problèmes et qui tourne toujours !...
> L'embêtant c'est que si cette fuite est trop ancienne la perte de liquide a provoqué de trop profondes oxydations
> ...


Salut KERRIA, oui effectivement ça nécessite du boulot ^^ 
J'ai déjà démonté entièrement le G5, j'ai tout nettoyé, tout dépoussiéré, j'ai contacter Apple pour qu'il me renvoi un CD d'installation, j'ai retiré les processeurs du Watercooling. Apparemment aucun dégâts matériels... 
En revanche le liquide a bien attaqué la plaque d'alu entre la carte mère et l'alimentation, le liquide a même touché l'alimentation mais il n'est pas rentré à l'intérieur de l'alim. J'ai du y aller à la brosse métallique pour tout retirer.
Si tu te souviens où tu as trouver ce post, sur quel site ou même un mot clé, ça pourrait m'aider  

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée


----------

